# "Gonna make that p&^$y GSP stand with me"



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

for some reason my links dont work so if it doesnt, click here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLXjxWnNexY

War Kos!!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Just like he stood with Daley? 

Good luck with that, Kos.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Be careful what you wish for. GSP probably has a bigger advantage standing than on the ground, I hope it is a stand up fight so we can watch Kos get shredded.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I actually wouldn't be surprised if GSP does stand with Kos more than people expect. He is working on his stand-up a lot, and who knows, Kos might be an easy person to practice against to prepare to try and fight a similar fight (on the feet) against Shields!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Good luck with that.

I'm sure GSP works on his standup. A lot. The thought of him actually using it quite a bit makes my head spin.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ohhh this makes me feel all tingly. A standup war between and GSP? yes pwease! That sounds freaking awesome.

I could totally see Kos get overconfident and GSP score some sexy tko.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

... says the guy who was KO'd by Paulo Thiago.

GSP can, and will, take him down. I hope this time he doesn't go easy with the kimura.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> I'm sure GSP works on his standup. A lot. The thought of him actually using it quite a bit makes my head spin.


Oh, don't lie. The thought of just GSP makes your head spin.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Oh, don't lie. The thought of just GSP makes your head spin.


Yeah, but the idea of backfist throwing, switch kicking GSP makes my head spin even more.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Leg kick SUPERMAN PAWNCH!


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Kos talking all that noise.

He is gonna be shooting in haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard with those power TDs he does.

I really think the guy with the better timing and aggression on the TDs is gonna be the winner.

I dont think either guy can stuff either guy all the time. Ppl forget Kos was the last guy to TD GSP and the last guy to take a round from GSP.

Ppl acting like he has no chance are giving GSP too much credit. Kos is a formidable opponent.

Yes, i know GSP has improved since he last fought Kos. But undoubtedly so has Kos, his standup is way better and he also knows he cant just laugh off GSPs wrestling, he needs to come with a gameplan to deal with it.

Should be an interesting fight, i want Kos to win but the odds are stacked against him. Its a close one and i think there is a nice advantage for GSP fighting in Montreal.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think that pure wrestling Kos may have an advantage, however in MMA GSP sets his takedowns up better than ANYONE.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

GSP is scared to be "Rush" since the Serra incident.

He is scared to let it all go, throw those crazy kicks, backfists, combos, TKD, Karate and just let it all go.

He will either find himself in this fight, or find himself in trouble. He wants to be more technical standing yet less diverse. I would love if Kos brought out "Rush" to play, even for a round, but i think those days of GSP are done.

This is why i dont get as excited for his fights as i once was. Its a shame alot of newer MMA fans dont really know the real "Rush", he was fearless and unique.

He may win the standup but he isnt finishing Kos unless Rush comes out. He will win in a Bisping type manner of standup, not risking too much, playing it safe and taking the low budget mid power shots instead of big shots etc etc.

Or TD Kos, which i think is his best option.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> GSP is scared to be "Rush" since the Serra incident.
> 
> He is scared to let it all go, throw those crazy kicks, backfists, combos, TKD, Karate and just let it all go.
> 
> ...


A lot of us DO remember "Rush" st-Pierre, and miss him terribly, and are scared to hope any longer that he might return.
.*waits for the obligatory TKD hate*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If Kos has any hope of making this fight even, he needs actually use his wrestling experience against GSP and use it to nuetralize GSP's takedowns by using takedown defense. Either that or he needs to use his own wrestling to take GSP down and do some ground and pound himself. He can't just ignore GSP's wrestling like he did in the last match and hope to win. If he does this, he will beat GSP. Otherwise I see GSP coming off with another win!:thumb02:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

why do ppl hate on TKD?? when somebody lands a sick looking TKD kick, its pretty awesome.

It might not be the most effective but it is a beautiful artform and when those kicks land, they do hurt


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> why do ppl hate on TKD?? when somebody lands a sick looking TKD kick, its pretty awesome.
> 
> It might not be the most effective but it is a beautiful artform and when those kicks land, they do hurt


Because they don't feel it's effective, and that's just one of the things we seem to do on here, hate on TKD and karate, but that's another thread.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

The only thing about TKD that doesn't appeal to me is the fighters keeping their hands low.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

GSP has way better striking than Kos has, the only reason he hasn't shown more of it recently is because he has been fighting guys with bad Takedown defense and ground game.
Personally I think GSP will take Kos down few times anyway just to make himself more unpredictable. GSP's skill to mix striking with takedowns so well is what makes him so hard to deal with standing, even Penn who has one of the best takedowndefenses in business got taken down at will thanks to it.

Props to Kos for figuring out his only way to win this fight, because he surely wont be able to beat GSP on the ground so while he is at huge disadvance standing too he actually has a puncher's chance there. 
Sadly for Kos he doesn't have Serra's or Penn's boxing or jitsu to make it competetive enough, so we'll prolly end up seeing another one sided GSP show.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Diokhan said:


> GSP has way better striking than Kos has, the only reason he hasn't shown more of it recently is because he has been fighting guys with bad Takedown defense and ground game.
> Personally I think GSP will take Kos down few times anyway just to make himself more unpredictable. GSP's skill to mix striking with takedowns so well is what makes him so hard to deal with standing, even Penn who has one of the best takedowndefenses in business got taken down at will thanks to it.
> 
> Props to Kos for figuring out his only way to win this fight, because he surely wont be able to beat GSP on the ground so while he is at huge disadvance standing too he actually has a puncher's chance there.
> Sadly for Kos he doesn't have Serra's or Penn's boxing or jitsu to make it competetive enough, so we'll prolly end up seeing another one sided GSP show.


I think Kos is gonna TRY to do exactly what he did to Daley.... Going to be much harder for GSP to take him down if Kos is constantly trying to take GSP down. (Unless GSP hits some reverses)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I'm not completely sure that GSP is trained in folkstyle wrestling, so if he gets taken down he is going to go for BJJ. I think if Kos actually tries to wrestle with GSP then GSP is going to be taken out of his element!:thumbsup:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

God Damm It I love KOS!!! He is my Fav. MMA fighter to date. He keeps it real. I know alot people don't like this guy, but when he actually wants wrestle and puts his work into it, I think he's just as good as GSP at it. 

I still think GSP is a far superior striker though, he just needs to find that confindence again:thumb02:

Hell GSP is one of the best strikers at 170, someone should tell him that.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

.









<<<<<<<


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I seen this interview awhile ago, but i really respect Koscheck, even though i despise the LnP style i respect that he came out and admitted that he took the safe route in the Daley fight, and hes not the guy who does it every fight, Kos goes for the kill in most fights so i dont hold that Daley fight against him. I think Americans should love this guy, he imo is what a good American is all about, hard working guy who steps up to the plate and gets the job done no matter what and every now and again he will just crush some one . I thought it was totally unfair for Dana to say he is not a team player etc. and i hope he apologises to Kos for it, because the one thing Kos is, is a Team Player the guy will fight anyone anytime and 90% of the time put on a great show.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Just like he stood with Daley?
> 
> Good luck with that, Kos.


:thumbsup: LOL
You are so right.
I've said it before. Kos has the power to KO people, but that happens when he is attacking, dictating the rhythm of the fight. Against GSP i see him backing up as soon as GSP lands one or two punches. And after Kos is a bit rocked, GSP takes him down and pounds him like he did with Fitch and Alves.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wonder what he's going to say when he loses....


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

GSP has some of the better stand up in the UFC yet no one gives him credit for it because all people see are takedowns then people accuse him of"LNP".I think if he can beat BJ Penn in BOTH fights standing, I think he can beat Koscheck standing.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I want to see a nonstop superman punch, leg kick combo that goes on until Kos either can't stand or see out of either eye.

As a fighter, I like him. As a personality, it doesn't get much lamer than Kos. His jokes aren't funny, he's not witty, and he is quickly heading down the same road as Tito.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

As long as they're both standing everything is possible. I don't see Kos subbing GSP from his back (or at all...) so Kos will have to keep this fight standing or on the ground with him on top. I'll be more than happy if this turns out ot be a standup battle.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> I think Kos is gonna TRY to do exactly what he did to Daley.... Going to be much harder for GSP to take him down if Kos is constantly trying to take GSP down. (Unless GSP hits some reverses)


 I agree. Kos is training his ass off in wrestling and counting on being the better wrestler in that fight. With his lifetime of training and accomplishments he "should" be successful.

If he is then GSP finally gets put in the role of the striker who needs to make something happen before he gets put on his back. That will be great to watch, GSP has the advantage but, he's not safe and will have to "throw down".

If kos is not successful and GSP out wrestles him in a wrestling match,.... all I can say is holy shit.

It will be time for GSP to move on, get a gold at the Olympics and a world title in boxing,,,maybe take up hockey.

I see one of these guys getting KO'd when they thought they were getting took down.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Kos talking all that noise.
> 
> He is gonna be shooting in haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard with those power TDs he does.
> 
> ...


I agree with this post. GSP definitely won the first fight but it wasn't like KOS got smashed by any means. Coming in with a new gameplan can definitely shift the dynamics of the fight.

I give the edge to GSP but expect a very competitive fight.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

George "Rush" St.Pierre was kidnapped and sent to a remote Micronesian island where he succesfully ran for King and is now in his 2nd term. 

He has since been replaced with George "Unhurried" St.Pierre, a more timid and calculating version, thought by many to be a poor representation of the original.


----------



## RossCrispin (Aug 4, 2010)

GSP's list of wins and loses, I somewhat doubt GSP will have much to worry about in a stand up fight.



> Total 22
> Wins 20
> By knockout 8
> By submission 5
> ...


----------



## mudpie (Apr 20, 2008)

@0:59 (on GSP fighting 'safe') "that's bad he's gonna lose a lot of fans like that"

@0:26 (on his last fight " as st pierre says he fights safely, that's pretty much how I fought"

the guy's an arsehat. here's to Paul getting back in the UFC in a couple of years and delivering a good spanking.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

GSP v Kos I was pure lay n pray. That was the blueprint fight. GSP isn't going to gameplan any differently.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

mudpie said:


> @0:59 (on GSP fighting 'safe') "that's bad he's gonna lose a lot of fans like that"
> 
> @0:26 (on his last fight " as st pierre says he fights safely, that's pretty much how I fought"
> 
> the guy's an arsehat. here's to Paul getting back in the UFC in a couple of years and delivering a good spanking.


To be fair, the more people that hate Kos the better because people wanna see him get smashed.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> To be fair, the more people that hate Kos the better because people wanna see him get smashed.


I just want to see the GSP that fought before Serra knocked him out. Make me a fan again.

He was at one time a fighter whose objective was to finish his opponent as opposed to winning points and rounds.


----------



## mudpie (Apr 20, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> I just want to see the GSP that fought before Serra knocked him out. Make me a fan again.
> 
> He was at one time a fighter whose objective was to finish his opponent as opposed to winning points and rounds.


someone posted a good, old GSP fight showing he had thing for wrestling back in the day too. I never thought of him as great stand up guy, sure he looked good against Hughes standing but... well Matt's stand up is erm.

I agree with the points thing. To me points scoring is there in case you don't get the knock-out or sub. Man up and throw down like Wandy!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Just like he stood with Daley?
> 
> Good luck with that, Kos.


Lol Daleys wrestling isn't in the same conversation as GSP's so way different game plan here.... And i lost a lot of respect for the Grease Monkey GSP, and will be rooting for Kos all the way.

I always like KOscheck and i met him 3 different times at WEC Live fights, and he is ALWAYS there extra late saying hi to all his fans, great guy! WAR KOS


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

mudpie said:


> I agree with the points thing. To me points scoring is there in case you don't get the knock-out or sub. Man up and throw down like Wandy!


Hellz ya


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GSP wins this fight wherever it goes. Koscheck is not going to outstrike GSP or outwrestle/outgrapple him.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I agree. Kos is training his ass off in wrestling and counting on being the better wrestler in that fight. With his lifetime of training and accomplishments he "should" be successful.
> 
> If he is then GSP finally gets put in the role of the striker who needs to make something happen before he gets put on his back. That will be great to watch, GSP has the advantage but, he's not safe and will have to "throw down".
> 
> ...


I don't see why GSP outwrestling Koscheck is so unbelievable. He did it before so the burden is on Koscheck it overcome the gap, and therefore be the surprise if he is dominant.

It's funny that Koscheck says he wants GSP to stand up with him, because I think the best chance Koscheck has is to take GSP down continually (if that's possible). 

Regardless, GSP as far as we know has him beat in every category. Georges is simply the more diverse, technically sound striker, and seems to mix it up well with his TD attempts.

I would LOVE to see a standup fight from these two, and see Josh get knocked out.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SJ said:


> I want to see a nonstop superman punch, leg kick combo that goes on until Kos either can't stand or see out of either eye.
> 
> As a fighter, I like him. As a personality, it doesn't get much lamer than Kos. His jokes aren't funny, he's not witty, and he is quickly heading down the same road as Tito.


So do I, but we're going to be waiting a looooooooong time.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope they stand.

I want to see GSP use his karate.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Just like he stood with Daley?


exactly....ever since Paulo Thiago knocked him on his ass he hasnt let his has go, and had to rely on bear huggin people on the ground


----------



## Tenacious Cole (Aug 6, 2010)

I do think he will strike and mix it up. or it might be a smoke screen as part of a strategy. And GSP has been avoiding striking for a while so it might fit.

I just hope Kos wins though.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL, GSP probably has a greater advantage on the feet then on the ground. KOS has more power for sure, but GSP is on another level of dynamics, angles, timing and footwork.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I think this is going to be a competitive fight to say the least. I honestly dont know if koschecks game plan is to stand and bang with GSP or actually use his wrestling to try and constantly take GSP down. Its very interesting. 

As far as personalities go, i cant stand either of them. On one hand you have the fake,slime ball greaser and on the other, the douche with a popcorn head who fakes eye pokes.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I think this is going to be a competitive fight to say the least. I honestly dont know if koschecks game plan is to stand and bang with GSP or actually use his wrestling to try and constantly take GSP down. Its very interesting.
> 
> As far as personalities go, i cant stand either of them. On one hand you have the fake,slime ball greaser and on the other, the douche with a popcorn head who fakes eye pokes.


I agree. The only gray area I can think of, is that i don't personally recall the last time GSP was "under" a strong wrestler, assuming KOS gets that opportunity.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Koscheck knows he can't stop the shoot and eventual takedown so he's playing mind games in hopes GSP will stand and bang. In actuality I hope so too to shut that nappy ass mofo...lolz! It should be Hardy vs Koscheck. 

Look at this vintage fight. GSP liked to bang before...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Fixed it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

how is this fight going to be any different than any other of GSP's. He will stand for about 45 seconds, take Kos down then do whatever he feels like unless Kos lands a one punch KO.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

what kind of BS was that GSP fight?? Verbal submission?? wtf?? GSP wasnt even winning that fight. It was close but i didnt see any tap or hear any.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Leg kick SUPERMAN PAWNCH!


Saw a glimpse of the future huh? 

GSP is going to beat Kos in every department. Sucks to be a wrestler and get handled on the ground.

Just because GSP doesn't stand that much doesn't mean Kos can think that he can do whatever he wants with him in stand-up.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Im sorry, I kinda like Kos but he's delusional! 
For one, he cant force GSP to do anything. But If he's adament on keeping this fight standing he will get knocked out or tko'd!

The only way Kos will win this Is by a flash ko or actually taking GSP where he's never really been, on his back! Im not saying he can do It, but If there's anyone In the WW division that can, It might be Koscheck.

But 9/10 GSP will school Josh Koscheck, on the feet and on the ground.

And what the hell Is this, GSP has no punching power?
Like Koscheck Is some sort of KO machine? He's knocked out Yoshida, thats It!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Im not saying he can do It, but If there's anyone In the WW division that can, It might be Koscheck.!


Fitch got GSP on his back, for like 20 seconds.


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

"I wana teach them alot about .. uhh uhh marketing and uhh uhh winning" - Josh Koscheck


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

I do not like Koscheks personality but I think he is a good fighter and I think he is full of shit. He is saying he is going to keep it on the feet and knock George out. He is going to try to take him down as soon as he has the chance and use his wrestling....trust me. The only way I see Koscheck winning is by wild overhand right. If it goes to the ground and George is on top ...watchout Koscheck because you are now in a meat grinder and it is for five rounds. I think George has much better GNP than Koscheck and I think that is where George wins this fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

VS











GSP travels the world training in every discipline with the finest instructors on the planet.

Koscheck sits in one spot with his same AKA buddies patting each other on the back and looking forward to Lube Wednesdays.

GSP is rather hansom. 

Koscheck looks like a Camel.

GSP crushed Koschecks buddy, Fitch

Koscheck crushed a grape once

GSP gives a cracking interview

Koscheck is a cure for insomnia

GSP's name is very cool

Koscheck sounds like an over the counter testing kit for sexually transmitted diseases

GSP has a proper haircut

Koscheck looks like an old mop

GSP has beated BJ Penn, Thiago Alves, John Fitch, Josh Koscheck, Matt Hughes and Matt Serra.

Koscheck has beaten Paul Daley, Anthony Johnson, Frank Trigg, Yoshida, Chris Lytle and Dustin Hazlett.

GSP Rocks.

Koscheck Sucks.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

^ I approve of the above breakdown!!!

either way, should be a good fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> VS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if i agree with the bold one. GSP tends to be very cookie cutter in his interviews. Also, id say in the last few fights we had the pleasure of watching these 2, Koscheck in general has been alot more exciting. Only boring fight of Kos i can think of in recent memory is the fight with Daley.. and thats what GSP's past few fights have been looking like.

Those are 2 points i could give to KOS. Rest of the points go to GSP. This fight is going to be a blast from the past. Just like Rich and Silva 2 was the same as their first one, so will Kos and GSP 2.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Not sure if i agree with the bold one. GSP tends to be very cookie cutter in his interviews. Also, id say in the last few fights we had the pleasure of watching these 2, Koscheck in general has been alot more exciting. Only boring fight of Kos i can think of in recent memory is the fight with Daley.. and thats what GSP's past few fights have been looking like.
> 
> Those are 2 points i could give to KOS. Rest of the points go to GSP. This fight is going to be a blast from the past. Just like Rich and Silva 2 was the same as their first one, so will Kos and GSP 2.


Wow, a serious breakdown of my ridiculousness! Thanks bro. Good to see somebody is taking it seriously.... you fool!! 

But anyway, I was talking more about Koschecks interview technique, which is indeed a massive snooze fest. GSP's interviews are glorious compared to Koscheck. Although, only knowing 7 words can be a hindrance so I shouldn't blame the dumb fecker too much. Maybe I'll blame his mother! I assume she's still walking the plains of north Africa and doesn't read the internet much??


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Have to LOL at Lube Wednesdays. Great stuff Sooj!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

WAR KOS!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> WAR KOS!!


Exactly.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Wow, a serious breakdown of my ridiculousness! Thanks bro. Good to see somebody is taking it seriously.... you fool!!
> 
> But anyway, I was talking more about Koschecks interview technique, which is indeed a massive snooze fest. GSP's interviews are glorious compared to Koscheck. Although, only knowing 7 words can be a hindrance so I shouldn't blame the dumb fecker too much. Maybe I'll blame his mother! I assume she's still walking the plains of north Africa and doesn't read the internet much??


Huh.. i didnt realize i was taking it seriously. Maybe if i negged you or something you would have a point. I dunno... i never realize there is techniques to interviews. So its somewhat like fighting then??? You have to work on your technique to truly be good. 

Interesting


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

hardly seems like a fair fight










sideways my flea friend


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

oldfan said:


> hardly seems like a fair fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.
Why do i need help??? I think its Kos that needs the help. His technique is WAYYY off when he does his interviews. I mean.. look at his footing?? Wayy off balance.

Ok im going 2 far with this.

Im just joshin


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

haha you've coined a new mma trash term. I too was just "joshin"


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Huh.. i didnt realize i was taking it seriously. Maybe if i negged you or something you would have a point. I dunno... i never realize there is techniques to interviews. So its somewhat like fighting then??? You have to work on your technique to truly be good.
> 
> Interesting


Naaa... you cant work on your interview technique. You are either born with chiselled good looks and drenched in charisma ( french )... or you fell out of a camels arse onto the hard concrete leaving you with a seven word vocabulary. ( Koscheckish )


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

If GSP uses a cookie cutter response in an interview in English, it may be because it's his go-to as someone where English isn't his first language. 

Also, when so many sponsors are likely watching you, you have to choose your words carfeully.

GSP is more articulate than Kos anyway, which may not be saying much, but it's far more interesting to watch his interviews.


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

This fight is going to look a lot like GSP vs Fitch. At least I think so. That fight was sick so I'm stoaked for this one. Kos has better striking than Fitch though, well, not better but he does have more power and thus is more dangerous. So I think GSP will take him down from time to time just to make him tentative to strike. But if there's anyone in the WW division that can defend a tkd from GSP it's definitely Kos.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

GSP is the Larry King of MMA interviews compared to Cain Velasquez.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

KOS is in no position to call anyone a pusssy for wrestling


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> GSP is the Larry King of MMA interviews compared to Cain Velasquez.


ha ha, true that. Cain is emotionless, hes like a T-1000 terminator.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I personally just see this as a mind game Kos is attempting to play. He's not going to stand with GSP, the ref is going to say fight and he's going to run across the ring and go for TD after TD. I'm actually a tad worried this is going to be a very annoying fight, in that it's just going to be Kos religiously going for TD because he thinks he's fooled GSP into thinking he's going to stand with him. 

I see the only solution to this is GSP putting him on his back and finishing the fight in style.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Who knows whats gonna happen. i honestly dont care about GSP anymore, hes just a wrestler now, Kos is arrogant as all hell but he hasnt got that pre/post-serra I obvious deficiency. 

with the last 3 title fights being two extremely close losses for the expected loser, and a win for the tiny new jersian, anything can happen once again, GSP is the only one who hasnt had that what happened fight yet, this could easily be that one.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

vilify said:


> KOS is in no position to call anyone a pusssy for wrestling


Seriously, wtf.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Man Kos really trying to play up the "heel" role. this is begining to be a trend thats a bit concerning.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Lesnar let the world know....


WWE antics sell fights. Chael followed suit, presto from journyman to THE MAN.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

just like he stood with paul daley i assume.........:sarcastic12:

i want to see if he has the improved tdd to keep it standing.if not it could be a long night for kos. hes not a technical striker either so hes gonna want it to turn into more of a brawl which i seriously doubt gsp is gonna be willing to do.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Lesnar let the world know....
> 
> 
> WWE antics sell fights. Chael followed suit, presto from journyman to THE MAN.


Personally I'd say dominating Silva for 4.5 rounds was what really made him the man.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

true but ppl tuned in because of his talking, most didnt know who he was or didnt think he had a chance prefight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Thing with Josh is.... its so obvious hes trying to do the whole talk-trash-sell-fights-heel thing. Sonnen, Hardy, Lesnar, Mir and James "fat wanker" Toney are all very good at it. Josh isnt. He simply doesn't have the personality or intelligence to pull it off. Instead he comes off like a twat. A twat that sucks. Did I say that already?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Thing with Josh is.... its so obvious hes trying to do the whole talk-trash-sell-fights-heel thing. Sonnen, Hardy, Lesnar, Mir and James "fat wanker" Toney are all very good at it. Josh isnt. He simply doesn't have the personality or intelligence to pull it off. Instead he comes off like a twat. A twat that sucks. Did I say that already?


I think the key difference between those names, most notably Sonnen and Hardy, is that the things they say are funny. You can tell they're not being entirely serious with the things they say. With Koscheck you don't get that, he just comes across as a knobhead, an unfunny knobhead with stupid hair and an irritating face.


----------

